# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Những file hay folder vô nghĩa trong Windows

## phatthu

cho mình hỏi các bạn có kinh nghiệm với windows. mình hay bắt gặp trong thư mục temp của windows có các thư mục bao gồm ký tự và số dài ngoằng, kiểu như bx123c4587tfg ....vv...vvv... theo như mình biết trước đây thì khi có lỗi gì (chương trình, phần mềm ...) thì windows sẽ tự tạo ra các thư mục như vậy. việc xóa các thư mục như vậy có ảnh hưởng gì không ? (có thể tăng thêm kích thước ổ dĩa hay có làm chương trình chạy chậm đi không ?. xin cám ơn

----------


## quan4747

*trả lời: những file hay folder vô nghĩa trong windows*

xin chào bạn, việc có những folder như thế là do windows đang tạo cache và các thư mục đệm với mục đích tăng tốc và tạo an toàn khi bạn xử lý trên thư mục đó, việc xóa thì không cho ra "dư thêm" nhiều kích thước ổ disk, và cũng không làm chậm đi phần mềm, nhưng có thể bạn sẽ không xóa được nó, vì có thể windows đang sử dụng những thư mục đó để lưu tạm những thứ bạn đang làm.

xin cám ơn

----------


## seobookin

*trả lời: những file hay folder vô nghĩa trong windows*

vâng, cám ơn bạn. thực sự mình có coi dung lượng của mấy file đó thì rất nhỏ, chả đáng là bao, nhưng vấn đề là nó tạo ra quá nhiều file như vậy, làm mình thấy nó ...giống như rác vậy, nên đôi khi mình quét dọn nó. thật ra để thấy nó đâu có dễ, vì đa phần nó là tập tin ẩn trong attempt, phải vào folder option, chọn view mới thấy được. không biết nó có quan trọng không mà windows giấu nó kỹ vậy. hồi đó khi mình học windows, có nhớ ông thầy dạy rằng nếu có lỗi gì trên 1 ổ đĩa thì windows sẽ tự khoanh vùng lại, không cho ghi chép vào vùng nhớ đó và tự tạo ra 1 file. khi mình xóa file đó thì không biết có thể khôi phục lại vùng nhớ đó không, chứ nếu không thì càng ngày ổ dĩa của mình sẽ càng ngày teo tóp lại giống như 1 ông già.

----------

